# drying with rice



## kinghedes (Oct 3, 2008)

have any one here ever put there fresh trimmed buds in a seal jar full on uncooked rice 
thats what i've been doin to the last few buds i had i was just wodering if any of yall had ever tried it


----------



## cookin (Oct 3, 2008)

oh shit, is that to absorb the humidity right? does it mean you can leave them for longer without opening the jar?


----------



## kinghedes (Oct 4, 2008)

the rice will dry it pretty quick in like 3-4 days you just have to make sure not toleave then in there to long so they dont get to quick 
i always use this method to dry bannana plant leave to use when i run out of papers if you you get a bannana leave that is the middle shoot that hasnt opened yet the older leaves taste harsh


----------



## cookin (Oct 5, 2008)

haha you use banana leaves as smoking paper, so does that mean you skip the initial drying proces and just put them straight in jars with rice


----------



## kinghedes (Oct 5, 2008)

yes bananna paper are suprisingly good only if you use new growth anther good way to dri bannana leaves is to leave them flat in a book but yea i just put the bud in a jar with out drying it and the rice does pretty good i've never had any mold this way it always been 1 or two buds i gotta a plant right now that will be finish in about 3 or 4 more weeks that i might get 2 or 3 ounces from and i'll problly tri and dry half with rice and the other half without to see if it acually help any thing


----------



## sb101 (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm interested. so it's sort of a quick dry/start to cure method? and then once dry do you take out the rice and let cure for longer?


----------



## hopbr4 (Oct 6, 2008)

ah kinda like puttin bread in the cookie jar to keep the cookies soft right? i see where youre headed with this. good thinkin


----------



## Multan (Oct 6, 2008)

if using rice turns out to be an efficient quick dry method, might i suggest this get sticked!


----------



## watulkuh (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey chaps, I'm giving it a try anyway as I doubt it will have any ill effects. 

I'm sure Silica Gel would do a better job but I don't know anyone who has ever tried it. I realise its not good for you if you eat it, anyone have any experience using it?


----------



## smokeh (Oct 6, 2008)

watulkuh said:


> Hey chaps, I'm giving it a try anyway as I doubt it will have any ill effects.
> 
> I'm sure Silica Gel would do a better job but I don't know anyone who has ever tried it. I realise its not good for you if you eat it, anyone have any experience using it?


i did read somewhere u can use those packets when quick drying bud to absorb the moisture.

not sure if it works...


----------



## happygrits (Oct 6, 2008)

watulkuh said:


> Hey chaps, I'm giving it a try anyway as I doubt it will have any ill effects.
> 
> I'm sure Silica Gel would do a better job but I don't know anyone who has ever tried it. I realise its not good for you if you eat it, anyone have any experience using it?


I was married in Maui yes it was fabulous. I tried the silica granuals to dry our leis. It did not very well & stunk horribly. I would'nt want that on my bud. I think it's toxic as well.


----------



## 0849 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah silica gel is toxic, and may dry too quickly, i smoke rice papaers so why not dry with it too? im going to try that


----------



## Cannthony (Oct 6, 2008)

Post your technique. Id like to know how using rice works with drying the bud and what kind of process you used.
sounds interesting.


----------



## Gbusandthedisciples (Oct 6, 2008)

I am going to keep an eye on this to see how it goes


----------



## mynahs (Oct 6, 2008)

i know alot of people that live in hawaii put rice in their salt shakers to keep the rice from clumping up due to the humidity. so im really interested to see if this works. would it work great if you used some orange peels or lemon peels also in the jar with rice when curing. and what the effects would be like..anyone?


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 6, 2008)

i use rice to keep other things from getting moist. i use say a zipper leather pouch add dry rice in the bottom, a layer of paper towel on top and i put things in a container and put it in the pouch and zip it up. i do this to keep things dry. i did have some buds hanging in a box and i did put rice in there also due to it was very humid out. the rice may have helped, i didnt get any mold.


----------



## kinghedes (Oct 8, 2008)

yea i always used rice in saltshakers that were i got the idea from but yea i normally took out the rice when it got dry enuf to cure the reason i stared doing this is cuz i left sum weed in a jar and it got mold so i started putting rice it with it so it would asorb any extra moisture in sted of growing mold i dont know if it works just as good as hang dring 
i haw hopping it would dry it slow hoping it would make the weed taste better

i'm gunna try to dry this plant with rice when it finishes i was also wonder about them packects they mave now that has iron powder in them i think they react with the oxygen or maybe if you put them in the jar when your curing but i dont know the the bud needs the oxygen for the curing process


----------



## BmoreBizNezMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Dude i put rice in the bottom of my jar overnight, it sucked up a lot. Only problem i came across was not putting something between the rice and budz, so i ended up having to sit there and pull out the rice from the buds.. But all in all it worked great for me....


----------



## sb101 (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm i might try this for a bud or two when i harvest cause i wanna smoke it NOW! don't wanna wait at least 3 weeks to dry and cure!


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

any1 else tried this?

im going to try it next week when i harvest. will have to find something to seperate the rice and buds though.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 9, 2008)

put a layer of rice in a jar then layer of paper towel then buds.


----------



## sb101 (Oct 9, 2008)

and it's just for one night? it'll dry out the buds quick like that?


----------



## Schmidty (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be harvesting tonight. Will try this and post some info this weekend on how it goes!


----------



## kinghedes (Oct 10, 2008)

if you had a lay of rice in 2 screens to make like rice racks


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 10, 2008)

smokeh said:


> any1 else tried this?
> 
> im going to try it next week when i harvest. will have to find something to seperate the rice and buds though.


Old pantyhose. Put the rice in the hose.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 10, 2008)

good idea. im gonna try it in 1 week when i harvest.

i will try this rice method with a small amount of bud and leave the rest to hang dry.

do i just go straight to putting rice in the jars with the buds. like im curing with rice?


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 10, 2008)

To the OP, kinghedes (?), are you in a tropical or high humidity environment? I'm in the mountains, and I think that if I were to close up the jars that I could end up slowing the drying process by sealing the buds. I'm thinking that if I were to... hmm.. use the rice along with air current to move moisture away from the buds, I could achieve quickest dry time. I also like this because I; 1) Have rice, a lot of it, already on-hand; 2) Would not have to use electricity to accomplish speedy drying.

I like it on both those counts and will be putting my head to more.  Oh? Quick test dry a wee bud..? Mayhaps, I do have them and have the time now, they're just not yet mature really. (But I've got some I really want to sample.)


----------



## smokeh (Oct 10, 2008)

if i had rice i would, harvested today.


----------



## Schmidty (Oct 12, 2008)

So, it seems to be working pretty well. I wouldnt call it a miracle or anything, but I wouldnt say that it doesnt help.

I covered the bottom of a paper bag with rice, then put all my trimmings and small buds in a tupperware that would fit inside. My original plan was to fold up the rice inside a paper towel... Yeah, dont do that. You'll end up spending an hour picking rice out of the bud when the towel breaks from moisture. 

I would consider this a good method for drying the small buds as well as keeping the mold/moisture at a manageable level.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish the original poster would answer my question about his general weather conditions. Up here I expect inside the house to be even drier (if that's possible) than outside. Mountain air tends to be awfully dry (my nose is STILL messed up from the dryness).


----------



## Gbusandthedisciples (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe use wax paper to keep rice/plant separate from each other


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey...! Now there's an idea, and maybe more quickly and easily applied than funneling rice into pantyhose (although, I do _love_ finding alternative uses for pantyhose).


----------



## Gbusandthedisciples (Oct 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Hey...! Now there's an idea, and maybe more quickly and easily applied than funneling rice into pantyhose (although, I do _love_ finding alternative uses for pantyhose).



I have used them for a number of things, including making my own carbon filter, but I always get some strange looks when I buy them.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 15, 2008)

no way would i buy any. if i needed any id have to get my gf to go buy them. ppl will think ur a freak when u buy them


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 15, 2008)

Unlike when you're out buying tampons.


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm, I should try this. One thing you could do is take some cheese cloth, put your rice in that, then fold the ends up and tie it off to make a little rice pouch. Then stick that in with the weed. That should keep them separate, and allow the transfer of moisture.

Also instead of rice, you might want to consider Couscous, or Oats. Oats have a very high water absorbtion ratio.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 15, 2008)

I was actually thinking of sticking the buds in the rice upright, like fake flowers in a bowl of marbles.  I think I like the waxed paper or pantyhose ideas, though.


----------



## Gbusandthedisciples (Oct 15, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Unlike when you're out buying tampons.



you mean you saw me doing that too  

the marbles may make it hard for air to move around but, it is always worth a try


----------



## kidsingle (Oct 15, 2008)

Now when your using the method with jars, does the lid stay on or off????


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 15, 2008)

Lids remain on, but aired out regularly (burped), at least daily or even more frequently, in order to prevent mold and encourage even dryness of the product.


----------



## kidsingle (Oct 15, 2008)

Is the rice removed to start the curing process, or will it be ready to smoke within the 3-5day process?


----------



## BRSkunk (Oct 15, 2008)

I have just harvested a few little popcorn buds etc. and its gone into the jar with a layer of rice and a paper towel separating it all.

Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 16, 2008)

kidsingle said:


> Is the rice removed to start the curing process, or will it be ready to smoke within the 3-5day process?


I think the rice is ONLY for drying, not for curing.


----------



## smokeh (Oct 20, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I think the rice is ONLY for drying, not for curing.


yes, dont use rice when curing.

u want the bud to expand outwards with moisture from the very centre of the bud which makes the bud in whole, the same ...whats the word...

u want the bud to be the same all over. 

rice will extract all the moisture thus giving u shitty nugs with no flavour or moisture.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't think of the word for having the same moisture content throughout, except for cured.  Got a couple of girls I'm going to take some sample colas from in the next couple of days.


----------



## kidsingle (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks 4 the info


----------



## cYr` (Oct 21, 2008)

soon as i read this thread, i had to try it... had some early flowerin fems with half orange pistils, so i pikked those 2 and put in jars with rice, and burp 4-6 times daily.. proly 2 much but i dont want any mould.. so far good even drying, a little faster, and no mould... 
now, it would seem that once they were dry enuf to start curing you could take the rice out, all but a few grains. was thinking since its already dry there wont be 'that much' moisture (to be worried about mould) that the few grains couldnt handle, and wouldnt be so much that the rice overdries the buds wile they cure... anyway. im gonna try it, ill keep ya posted.. hell its only a few grams.. if it works or if it doesnt, i still learned something 




12/12 from seed
400wHPS+175wMH @ same time 
mounted in a box with
500cfm inline ductfan as the exhaust
mid-size box fan blowing toward intake
70-85 deg F. 
3-5 gms per plant... if im lucky, quarter bag off a good 1.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## 2smoke4bud7 (Oct 21, 2008)

hmm sounds sick i always got rice laying around the house!! lol 

damn asians lol none takin, anyways sounds like a great idea thinking about cutting my branches into nugs and stuff them right now =)

do you loose any of the trichomes in this process?? just curious 

mix in with buds? separate rice on bottom and bud on top??


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 21, 2008)

ur going to lose trichs those rice grains are more than big enough to rub off trichs and damage them dry ur buds the right way


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, if you bury the buds in the rice. No one's talking about burying buds in rice, though. Just putting it in the container with the bud, and if you're creative I'm sure there are a few ways to keep them separate. I think we touched on that a couple of pages back.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 22, 2008)

maybe buds half way one the bottom paper towel to prtect em with rice on top but i wouldnt do it i wouldnt like taking the chance of loseing potency


----------



## kinghedes (Oct 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I wish the original poster would answer my question about his general weather conditions. Up here I expect inside the house to be even drier (if that's possible) than outside. Mountain air tends to be awfully dry (my nose is STILL messed up from the dryness).



sorry man i've been outa town a little bit but here its mostly like 80 to 90 
near the gulf coast of TEXAS


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 23, 2008)

Aha! Ok, this gives me MUCH better perspective on how it might work for me, in CALIFORNIA.


----------



## otwa2002 (Oct 24, 2008)

cardboard box,twine, and rice. take twine make rows in box, hang buds on said twine, and add a nice thick layer of rice on bottom of box. seems to work nicely dry in 2-3 days ready to cure


----------



## otwa2002 (Oct 24, 2008)

depending on density of buds might take a little longer


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 25, 2008)

otwa2002 said:


> cardboard box,twine, and rice. take twine make rows in box, hang buds on said twine, and add a nice thick layer of rice on bottom of box. seems to work nicely dry in 2-3 days ready to cure


Fabulous! You've just helped me with some questions in my head. + rep for joo.


----------



## otwa2002 (Oct 25, 2008)

i still like al b fuct's dryer, he does make alot of sense and is trusted on here. i might make me one of those. but the rice i think honestly does help pulls moisture out, i live in pa so humid days suck. i hung over summer and was hard cause of the high humidity, did the rice thing in my dry box and viola it helped immensly. but i like the dry box al b put up easier to deal with.


----------



## LemonHerb (Dec 22, 2008)

This is a great thread, I am going to try this as well.


----------



## Seamaiden (Dec 22, 2008)

I have my rice necklace permanently installed in my drying box. I have to turn the fan off at night because it's in our bedroom, and the rice does a great job of preventing the bud from getting too moist again.


----------



## LemonHerb (May 27, 2009)

I have done this a few times now and it works pretty well, better than leaving it on my ballast or throwing in the microwave for a quick dry.


----------



## ink slingin' in the 805 (May 27, 2009)

this is a great thread. i am going to try this right now with about a 1/4 oz of bubba kush right off the plant. i will have 2 jars, one with only rice, and the other with rice and grapefruit peels. i will post pics and anyone that is interested in the outcome may drop me a comment and see what happened. STAY GREEN!


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 27, 2009)

i shall experiment with this. rice is very useful


----------



## Jatoba66 (May 27, 2009)

Very curious about this, I am thinking I'll give it a try myself!


----------



## ryobidrill (Dec 31, 2009)

High!

Did anyone completed their tests using rice? Anyone do a subjective potency test versus traditional drying? I was thinking I'd give it a try. I don't usually eat rice except when I eat asian food, but I figured I'd get some of that instant rice that comes in plastic sacks with holes and just drop a few in a tupperware or large canning jar between a layers of buds. So maybe that'll come in handy for others trying the rice dry method.

Here's another question. If loss of potency occurs when using rice, wouldn't it mean that we could get high off eating the rice if we used the same sacks over and over? Is that a new medible?


----------



## ThePistolsPete (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok guys, so I found this thread because I was told to try this method, I used it on about a half ounce and left it submerged in a bowl of jasmine/brown rice jars for about 5 days. The weed lost its potency to some degree, it is dry and tasteless. So I wish I would have read here first, the paper towel layer would have been much less wasteful.l

It did take completely wet weed and dry it nearly 70% overnight though, just don't leave it for more than a day or two, might have better results.

Now however my next experiment is to cook this fully plumped up weed rice. Hrm, we'll see what happens. Just joined the forums, nice to meet you guys btw!


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 9, 2010)

Using things like rice or anything else that will draw moisture out of buds faster than proper drying methods goes against all the valid reasons for a long slow dry. 

So why do people look for a faster way to dry when faster is always detrimental to your bud?


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Using things like rice or anything else that will draw moisture out of buds faster than proper drying methods goes against all the valid reasons for a long slow dry.
> 
> So why do people look for a faster way to dry when faster is always detrimental to your bud?


 No patience..


----------



## Xander (Mar 27, 2011)

Faster > Slower


----------



## sengmand (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking for ideas on how to cure kg's of bud without using hundreds of glass jars. Anyone have any ideas or leads? Thanks


----------



## sickleg (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys should just use Calcium Chloride(ice melt) to dry. I guarantee it will be more effective than rice.


----------



## nieceynock (Oct 20, 2014)

kinghedes said:


> have any one here ever put there fresh trimmed buds in a seal jar full on uncooked rice
> thats what i've been doin to the last few buds i had i was just wodering if any of yall had ever tried it


I used coffee filters and twist ties to make rice filled bags. I put tiny holes in the bags of rice with a pin. It worked nicely to control the humidity until I could take them out. I dried 1 week then put my buds in jars with the rice bags for about 5 days. I opened my jars twice a day for 10 minutes. Still waiting for results.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 20, 2014)

why not put rice in tea bags or similar...dries your herb, and easy to recover the rice from the herb....hth


edit...person before me has a good idea...)


mojo


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 20, 2014)

You can buy cooking bags for herbs that should work nicely. Search "*cotton muslin bags" *in Google and choose a size that works for your needs - fill with rice and put in with your buds, no fuss, no muss.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Oct 20, 2014)

That 5 minute rice stuff comes in individual serving size perforated plastic bags. Just throw one of this in and problem solved with cross contamination.


----------



## B3ttzzz (May 7, 2021)

Rice in empty tea bags ($2 from Daiso for 200 bags). Put fresh buds in tin box with rice bags. Not sure how long though. Guess I’ll find out…


----------

